# Just slayed 2 girls from tinder in 1 weekend



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 2, 2020)

Put slayer under my name 

Dead dead srs


----------



## .👽. (Feb 2, 2020)

Proof or rope


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 2, 2020)

I slay nothing


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 2, 2020)

What age are you? What age are they?


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 2, 2020)

Damn thats good ngl


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 2, 2020)

brb using


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 2, 2020)

ok


----------



## RobticaI (Feb 2, 2020)

Lyin ass nigga.


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 2, 2020)

ignored 🤭


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 2, 2020)

*Captainugly
Wizard*
JoinedAug 18, 2019Posts1,315Reputation1,069


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 2, 2020)

*DON'T:*

*Blatantly Brag*
_Don't blatantly brag about your experiences. If you talk about your experiences, please make it relevant to the conversation._


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Feb 2, 2020)

Proud of u.

Yes it seems I will have a dry seasons for days or sometimes even weeks on end then will do 2 or 3 hookups in 1 day....

Always comes in clusters


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 2, 2020)

Imagination because


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 3, 2020)

RobticaI said:


> Lyin ass nigga.


(Pic deleted cus doxxing)
Here’s the second one just before she left

I’m a 4/10 oldcel srs srs Deadlee srs


----------



## RobticaI (Feb 3, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I’m a 4/10 oldcel srs srs Deadlee srs


Can you give me your tinder pickup guide? I'm an oldcel too.


----------



## Justttt (Feb 3, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> View attachment 254135
> 
> Here’s the second one just before she left
> 
> I’m a 4/10 oldcel srs srs Deadlee srs


How tf did you get with her? Weren’t your matches landwhales? No hate btw just curious


----------



## Usum (Feb 3, 2020)

STDmaxx !!!


----------



## RemoveNormalfags (Feb 3, 2020)

That's more than I will ever slay


----------



## hebbewem (Feb 3, 2020)

Chad


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 14, 2020)

Send pics boyo


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 14, 2020)

their PSL is the only thing that matteras


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 14, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> their PSL is the only thing that matteras


I know. Unfortunately both sub5 PSL! Any hole is a goal tho


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 14, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I know. Unfortunately both sub5 PSL! Any hole is a goal tho


Yeah that's true

I wouldn't call anything under psl 4 a slay especially if ethic. 

But sure, congrats!


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 14, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Yeah that's true
> 
> I wouldn't call anything under psl 4 a slay especially if ethic.
> 
> But sure, congrats!


I'm a 4 PSL... what else am I supposed to do?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 14, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I'm a 4 PSL... what else am I supposed to do?


Looksmaxing


----------



## her (Feb 14, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I'm a 4 PSL... what else am I supposed to do?


Look like this:


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 14, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Looksmaxing



Impossible really. I'm 'softmaxxed' already and only alternative is revision rhino and DJS. Both hugely risky

Gotta be more NT and run meet-girls-in-real-life-game


----------



## gymislife (Feb 14, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> View attachment 254148


check dms man


----------

